# St Lawrence, 8/12-8/18



## ForeverAngler (Jun 27, 2007)

No F*#$ing fish. That's the sign they should put across the river. I fished every nook and cranny on the american side using every trick and tactic in my tackle box and a few I picked up while I was up there. Caught nothing but tiny perch and gobies. A buddy of mine hooked a big smallie off of carelton island but lost it.

The kicker was the 40" muskie chillin in and around the docks at the marina for my campground. Wouldn't bite a damn thing. Saw a smaller 16" baby muskie monday afternoon, that one wouldn't bite either. Both were tempted with jigs and shiners to no avail.

And, just to pour salt in the wound, my last day of fishing was cut short. On the way out a big boat passed by us at a decent speed and caused the already 3 and 4 foot rollers to increase to 7 and 8. We hit the first one, came down, and I smashed my mouth on the wind shield, shattering 3 of the my front teeth and spending the next 3 hours in River View Hospital at A-Bay.


----------



## toolman (Aug 18, 2007)

Hey sorry to hear about your luck-not to mention the trip to the hospital-thats never good. I am heading up to Goose Bay-just up the road from A-Bay, the last weekend of September for a few days. I never fished there in the fall, always early summer.The last few years I have been there the fishing has been tough. On one trip the only thing that caught fish was fishing big live bait part way down the first big drop off a large shallow flat. That was it, nothing else AT ALL caught fish. The water getting so clear in the last five years dont really help either in my opinion.


----------



## ForeverAngler (Jun 27, 2007)

Early fall should bring the northerns up shallower along with some of the muskies. Right now the fish are holding in anywhere from 30-60 feet of water off any of the drop offs, making fishing a hit and miss proposition as I found out. My fish finder is garbage so marking fish was out, I just fished every possible drop off using live bait rigs of various kinds along with trolling.


----------



## toolman (Aug 18, 2007)

Yeah I'm hoping the fish will be shallower that time of year-plus a fella told me that the smallmouth really turn on up there in the fall.

If you were fishin live bait and still not catching nothing thats tough fishin-usually live bait will catch fish even when the fishing is super slow.


----------



## toolman (Aug 18, 2007)

Anyone been over to the St. Lawrence recently? I'm counting the days till I head up there.


----------

